# Rehome: Kitsap County, Wa



## Hayley411 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have two purebred netherland dwarf rabbits that are in need of a good home/homes.

First is Darla she is a 6-7 month old charlie broken black doe. I am her 3rd home and shehas injury induced malo caused by pulling her teeth on the wire. She is a very sweet rabbit. Completely litterbox trained and not fearful of children, cats, or dogs.










Second is Coda he is a 4 month old black otter buck. Purchased from a breeder without knowing that he had malo. Again very sweet, very outgoing. Think he has congenital malo as he already had it at 8 weeks when I got him. The breeder offered to take him back and replace him with a different buck. But I know if he goes back he will be culled.  Would like to try and find him a good home instead. Paid quite a bit for this guy, but he deserves better. So yeah...









If interested in either of these buns please let me know.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2011)

ray:


----------

